# green hair algae eaters: head-to-head



## Ianice Berg (Sep 7, 2004)

After uprooting a couple of big sword plants and a few days neglect I now have a quite magnificent 180 Litre test-bed for green hair & green beard algae eaters on my hands :icon_redf. So after some extra water changes, filter clean out and a bit of surfing, down to the store for a clean up crew...

There I found, to my surprise, both of the top two "web-recomended" hair algae eaters:- American-flag fish (Jordanella floridans) and Butterfly Goodeid (Ameca splendens). So I now have 4 of each (all females) and can report on my experience with them in the same tank for a few days:-

1. Every one of the Jordanella was chomping on hair algae within 10 seconds of leaving the bag. Apart from "rest breaks" (when they stay so completely still they could be dead - is this usual?) I haven't seen them deviate once from the big task in hand. They are quite small so the impact is not huge yet.

2. Not one of the Ameca has been seen even sneeking a look at anything vegetable. They have instead spent their time cavorting around and mock mating (all females!) and generally spooking the tetras. In case I am suspected of giving them too much alternative food I will point out that on the current light feeding regime my Angel fishes are consuming a substantial amount of hair algae - especially the female - and seem very well for it infact.

So here is my ranking of all the green hair algae eaters I have compared:-

1. Jordanella - it means business - but you'll need a few as they are quite small.

2. Hungry Angel fish - not your usual choice but infinitely more effective than...

3. Ameca - total time-waster - I will see if can swap for some more 
Jordanella.

P.S. No offense to Ameca lovers. I am sure that they could make very interesting household pets - right up there with guppies I should think. They just happen to be 100% useless at eating hair algae.


----------



## Aquabobo (Sep 24, 2004)

I've read from a few that once the algae (or maybe even before) runs out, the American flag fish can become somewhat aggressive and territorial. Have you found that out? Or could it be too early to tell? If I can get that clarified, I'd get a couple to keep "on hand" in the community tanks.


----------



## Ianice Berg (Sep 7, 2004)

So far the A.F.F. are incredibly placid. I selected females only in the hope that this might minimise the agression problem. I have also noticed that having two large angel fish in the tank seems to keep most snack-sized fish quite humble (the Ameca excepted!). But it is too early to tell.

I am in any case expecting to move them out sooner or later as I also read, and do not doubt, that the A.F.F. will start on the plants as the juicy algae runs out. I will post any developments.

In the mean time I have the little problem of how to catch the Ameca? (At dead of night with a wet suit, head torch & spear-gun begins to look like a realistic plan).


----------



## TimsViv (Jan 16, 2004)

What about Ottos or SAEs. How do they rate for Hair algae? My Ottos seem to ignore it.

Tim


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Otos don't touch them. SAE's are more famous for eating other sorts of algae, like BBA.

I heard Amano shrimps are good hair algae eaters, and totally non-agressive. Of course, they might become a snack for Angels.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

IMO, SAE is nothing compares to AFF. SAE only munches on hair algae when they have nothing to do and they don't eat that much also. AFF is like borned to eat those stuff. 

After setting up a few planted tanks, I don't really care about hair algae cleaners. Those algae is just temporary and will stop growing once the tank stablized. I still prefer otos and bristlenose to do the regular cleaning.


----------



## Ianice Berg (Sep 7, 2004)

Re ottos: During this hair algae incident the ottos (already resident) have continued their diligent work on surface algaes (i.e. almost none visible) but they are not at all interested in the hairy stuff. I didn't include them in my ranking as I had not expected them to touch it.

Meanwhile the AFF continue to munch hair all day long


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Ianice Berg said:


> Re ottos: During this hair algae incident the ottos (already resident) have continued their diligent work on surface algaes (i.e. almost none visible) but they are not at all interested in the hairy stuff. I didn't include them in my ranking as I had not expected them to touch it.


 For my edification..d'you mean the little 'spots' of green surface algae? I've not gotten ANYTHING to touch it, and I be a-scrapin'.



Ianice Berg said:


> Meanwhile the AFF continue to munch hair all day long


Hmmm. :icon_mrgr Phrasing...it's a WONDERFUL thing.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow I should pick up some AFF to replace my SAEs. Are tehy compatible with discus?
-Ray


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a lot of hair algae (some form of cladophora) growing on driftwood in my 40g. My shrimp used to graze on the new growth after I'd do a major pull out of the stuff, but nothing would keep it in check until I got a Red Flame Gourami male. As soon as I dropped it in the tank it began pulling at the stuff as nesting material. I'd let him at it for a day or two then pull the whole mess out. He'd then proceed to start on a new one. Now the algae is kept to a rather nice looking 1/4" high mat.

In my 125 I have some random thread algae, but nothing I'd add a new fish to try and control since there's not much of it.


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

The American Flag-Fish by far kicks BBA's butt....

You were very smart and chose to get all females...

Well AFF pretty much annilated BBA out of my tank....
I have 2 males and 1 female ( Dont recommend it 2 males and 1 female)..
One of the males has gotten very big and is very aggressive and territorial...
Both the males mated with the female...and I believe the female layed some eggs in the java moss...After which the Big Male guarded the moss...and didnt let any fish even close to the parameter...

once your BBA is all gone though you have to feed it some vegetable matter otherwise it tends to chomp on the softer leaves


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

From my personal experience the american-flag fish are excelent at eating BBA and other hairy type algae, as for SAE's i found them to be quite useful when they're young and if the only source of food is algae otherwise they'll go fo the fish food istead,

as for amano shrimp for my brother's tank and few friend's tank they see to eat thread algae (and bba)

I recently sold my breeding pair of angels so all I have left are small fish so I'll grab a few of those amano shrimp for my planted tank to take care of keeping some algae off my tank (nothing major just minor algae so i'm not really considering it a problem)

that's just my experience on these types of algae eaters


----------



## Ianice Berg (Sep 7, 2004)

The AFFs (all female) are still very peaceful and look very healthy. The only algae left for them is on the back wall - which I leave growing for them.

So AFFs get roud: from me and will be staying long term: Dedicated to eating hair algae, No aggression at all.


----------

